# dive conditions



## mikep707 (Jan 24, 2008)

quick question,

Is there a website/phone number that will give the current marine conditions/water visibility? I'm trying to spear some fish free diving from shore and with the sand bottom it seems that water visibility can go to zero if there's wind chop. Anyone have any pointers or other factors to consider? I went out the other day when the seas were 1-2 with about a 10-12 knot wind and couldn't see more than 2 feet.

Mike


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

I useNOAA for water conditions (http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/Florida.shtml). This being said, the visibility of the bay is fairly constant....crappy.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I free dive too, mostly during the warmer months under the Navarre Pier. I use the Navarre Beach web cam to check the conditons. you can check the surf and get a pretty good idea what the viz is.

http://navarrebeachwebcam.com/


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Another good spot, at least used to be, was the Destin pass at high tide. Not sure what the regulations are any more but the bridge is not a fishing bridge like Bob Sikes so it may be legal. I guess the same would apply for Alabama Point but I would check the regs first to make sure someone is not waiting for you when you come out of the water.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

alabama pt. is a good spot on high tide. you are allowed to spear there,just make sure you fly a dive flag.the marine policewill hand out a hefty ticket for no flag.


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Where is Alabama pt?


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

alabama point is perdido pass. rock jetties,bridge pillings,sea wall, and depth from 5' to 25'


----------



## spearhead (Feb 12, 2008)

alabama point is not a good choice. Despite its tendency to attract a large number of sharks, vis is terrible unless you can catch high tide, however, even then it may still be trashy............

and just a hint to all you divers.......dont eat the spadefish!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

whats up with the spades


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...whats up with the spades? I have shot and ate dozens of them??


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone find out about the spade fish? Never had one but don't see why not!:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man they are a real good fish! nothin special, just average, mild, fish! They are great fried, coconut battered, or blackened!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll second Chunky Love's coconut batter.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Got that recipe from Ocean Man Matt!


----------

